# Chuckar hunting



## bookerdog (Oct 26, 2007)

Its that time again for the hills that chuckar love to beat me and my dogs to death. Why is it that the older I get the hills grow taller.


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 26, 2007)

What part of Washington are you in? When I was born we lived in Kahlotus, and my dad said that some people evidently hunted chukkar around there.


----------

